# Radon Swoop 190 9.0 (2014) Rezensionen



## Marcosz (9. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich fahre zur Zeit ein Canyon AM 6.0 (2012) ist aber mittlerweile für meinen Fahrstil zu wenig von allem daher möchte ich auf Enduro/Freeride umsteigen und habe das oben erwähnte Bike ins Auge gefasst. Da testen nur schwer möglich ist frage ich euch was habt ihr für* Erfahrungen* damit und welche *Vor- Nachteile* hat dieses Bike?


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Welchen Fahrstil fährst Du denn ? Ohne Infos über Deine Bedürfnisse kann man da schlecht drauf antworten weil jeder einen anderen Einsatzzweck für sich damit erfüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcosz (9. Februar 2014)

Also gerne downhill etwas gröberes Gelände (Bikepark Braunlage oder Brocken) es sollten aber auch All Mountain Passagen fahrbar sein heist gerne mal auch Trails mit gewissen Anspruch Up- wie Downhill.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aquanaut96 (10. Februar 2014)

Uphill kannst du mit dem Teil komplett vergessen. Alleine schon wegen der Geometrie und der Übersetzung. Ich würde eher mal das Swoop ins Auge fassen. Das ist noch eher Touren-/Uphill-tauglich und besitzt trotzdem große Reserven.


----------



## Marcosz (10. Februar 2014)

Welches swoop meinst du denn? Und wegen der Übersetzung ist es dort möglich ein zweites KB anzubringen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aquanaut96 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich meine das Radon Swoop 175. Das hat hinten 175 mm Federweg und vorne 180, wie das 190er. Das ist von der Geo deutlich mehr Richtung Enduro gerichtet und somit besser für Uphill und Touren geeignet. Hier mal der Link:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-Series-2014_id_25143_.htm
Wenn du beim 190er ein zweites KB anbringen wolltest, dann bräuchtest du eine neu Kurbel, einen zusätzlichen Schalthebel, ein neue Kettenführung und einen Umwerfer. Außerdem hat der Rahmen keine Leitungsführung für den Schaltzug zum Umwerfer.
Das wäre also sehr aufwändig, das 190er uphilltauglicher zu machen. Mehr als 100-200 hm am Stück würde ich damit nicht hoch fahren wollen.


----------



## Marcosz (11. Februar 2014)

Oke das hat mir schon mal weitergeholfen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Februar 2014)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Ich meine das Radon Swoop 175. Das hat hinten 175 mm Federweg und vorne 180, wie das 190er. Das ist von der Geo deutlich mehr Richtung Enduro gerichtet und somit besser für Uphill und Touren geeignet. Hier mal der Link:
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-Series-2014_id_25143_.htm
> Wenn du beim 190er ein zweites KB anbringen wolltest, dann bräuchtest du eine neu Kurbel, einen zusätzlichen Schalthebel, ein neue Kettenführung und einen Umwerfer. Außerdem hat der Rahmen keine Leitungsführung für den Schaltzug zum Umwerfer.
> Das wäre also sehr aufwändig, das 190er uphilltauglicher zu machen. Mehr als 100-200 hm am Stück würde ich damit nicht hoch fahren wollen.


 Hallo es geht beim 190er keine zweifach Kurbel die einzige Möglichkeit währe das Hammerschmidt auf ISCG05 ist aber für länger Touren nicht wirklich zu Empfehlen da finde ich das Swoop 175 8.0 besser und aller Erfahrung nach sehr Robust .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Marcosz (13. Februar 2014)

Habe mittlerweile mich nach der Beratung mit einem Kumpel umentschieden. Mit dem swoop 175 8.0SE ist für mich eine neue Alternative aufgetaucht. Danke für die Ratschläge. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

